# New driver beginners luck



## buzzard (Aug 18, 2018)

New driver here with 6 trips so far. My first tip came on a ride where I got lost. The uber navigation took me the wrong way but the pax was real cool about it. Tipped $3 in app and I switched over to google maps navigation from here on out.

My other tip came on a 5 minute ride. A generous $5 cash tip. After that ride I picked up another pax and my phone kept ringing from an unknown number. I ignored it since I was currently working but after the ride I picked up another call from the number. It was the previous pax saying he left his wallet in my car. I wasn't far away so I dropped it off and he tipped me $20. I insisted that he keep it but he said we work hard and was very appreciative. Much respect for that guy. Also, I kind of lucked out that the pax after him sat up front while the pax who lost the wallet sat in the back otherwise it might have been taken. 

Not expecting this in the future but it's very encouraging to know that pax appreciate what we do.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't really want to pee in your cheerios but write back in a couple months with an update for us...


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Wait until the pax throws ip in your car. Takes you on a drug sale/buy. Eventually you will pick up prostitutes, pimps and John's. Not to mention 5150 homeless people being released from the ER room being sent home and paid for by the hospital. 

Or wait until you get a racist **** who hates you because of your skin color.

Just wait.


----------



## Rejected Driver (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm a new driver. Two days. I have 10 trips, NO TIPS. After my 10th trip a screen comes up where I can accept tips. What?! Now how do I confirm that I can accept tips? I don't find it in my app anywhere. I'm really unhappy. I have 2 drives through Lyft and tips on both. How can I communicate with Uber? I see no way, although Lyft has a way of communicating with them.


----------



## Bob Boyer (Aug 5, 2018)

buzzard said:


> New driver here with 6 trips so far. My first tip came on a ride where I got lost. The uber navigation took me the wrong way but the pax was real cool about it. Tipped $3 in app and I switched over to google maps navigation from here on out.
> 
> My other tip came on a 5 minute ride. A generous $5 cash tip. After that ride I picked up another pax and my phone kept ringing from an unknown number. I ignored it since I was currently working but after the ride I picked up another call from the number. It was the previous pax saying he left his wallet in my car. I wasn't far away so I dropped it off and he tipped me $20. I insisted that he keep it but he said we work hard and was very appreciative. Much respect for that guy. Also, I kind of lucked out that the pax after him sat up front while the pax who lost the wallet sat in the back otherwise it might have been taken.
> 
> Not expecting this in the future but it's very encouraging to know that pax appreciate what we do.


I use to drive taxi many years ago and learned to check the back seat after every ride, good thing, pax left $50,000 in a brown paper bag and never tried to claim it, it was at the cab company for 30 days then the cop shop for 30, then it was mine


----------



## Rejected Driver (Aug 16, 2018)

buzzard said:


> New driver here with 6 trips so far. My first tip came on a ride where I got lost. The uber navigation took me the wrong way but the pax was real cool about it. Tipped $3 in app and I switched over to google maps navigation from here on out.
> 
> My other tip came on a 5 minute ride. A generous $5 cash tip. After that ride I picked up another pax and my phone kept ringing from an unknown number. I ignored it since I was currently working but after the ride I picked up another call from the number. It was the previous pax saying he left his wallet in my car. I wasn't far away so I dropped it off and he tipped me $20. I insisted that he keep it but he said we work hard and was very appreciative. Much respect for that guy. Also, I kind of lucked out that the pax after him sat up front while the pax who lost the wallet sat in the back otherwise it might have been taken.
> 
> Not expecting this in the future but it's very encouraging to know that pax appreciate what we do.


How did that happen? The app wouldn't let me accept tips until after my 5th ride! Not happy!


----------



## buzzard (Aug 18, 2018)

Rejected Driver said:


> I'm a new driver. Two days. I have 10 trips, NO TIPS. After my 10th trip a screen comes up where I can accept tips. What?! Now how do I confirm that I can accept tips? I don't find it in my app anywhere. I'm really unhappy. I have 2 drives through Lyft and tips on both. How can I communicate with Uber? I see no way, although Lyft has a way of communicating with them.


There should be a way to contact uber's customer support in the app to check and see if you can get tips. I was under the impression that uber automatically sets everyone up to receive tips no action necessary. Perhaps you have yet to receive your first tip on uber. Nice work on the Lyft tips I got my first lyft rider but no tip. I have done now 8 rides and 2 of them were tippers.

And just as some the seasoned members have pointed out it was a rough couple of days since my big tip. Perhaps I'll head to another subsection of the message board to share.


----------



## Rejected Driver (Aug 16, 2018)

buzzard said:


> There should be a way to contact uber's customer support in the app to check and see if you can get tips. I was under the impression that uber automatically sets everyone up to receive tips no action necessary. Perhaps you have yet to receive your first tip on uber. Nice work on the Lyft tips I got my first lyft rider but no tip. I have done now 8 rides and 2 of them were tippers.
> 
> And just as some the seasoned members have pointed out it was a rough couple of days since my big tip. Perhaps I'll head to another subsection of the message board to share.


Sorry the tips didn't keep up the pace. I called their customer service and was told I was SOL...that their app doesn't set you up right away. I'd say don't give up yet. Since I was approved to collect tips I've gotten tips on 3 out of 4 drives with Uber.


----------



## Bob Boyer (Aug 5, 2018)

All I know is Daytona Beach sucks for fares and tips


----------



## Rejected Driver (Aug 16, 2018)

Yesterday was horrible. Tipless Tuesday


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Rejected Driver said:


> Yesterday was horrible. Tipless Tuesday


Could of made some tips if you turned it into Topless Tuesday.


----------



## Driving4Change (Aug 17, 2018)

Iann said:


> Could of made some tips if you turned it into Topless Tuesday.


Or a report for professionalism. XD Maybe even both!


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

I was wondering what that was about. Last night was my first driving. All of a sudden, I don't know at what trip number, I get a notice that I can now receive tips through the app. I was thoroughly confused because I thought they instituted that a long time ago and the notice made out like this was some new feature being pushed out to everyone. 27 rides and so far 2 tips. But hey, I got 12 5 star ratings.


----------

